
When the Mother of Invention Is a Machine, Who Gets Credit? - hunglee2
http://singularityhub.com/2016/11/03/when-the-mother-of-invention-is-a-machine-who-gets-credit/?utm_content=buffer44161&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter-hub&utm_campaign=buffer
======
bediger4000
Why does it matter? Because someone must "own" all inventions in order to turn
a profit off them? That's a slow road to stifling all invention, if you ask
me.

------
ankurdhama
The people who designed that algorithms that the computer ran to create so
called invention. If computers are creative so is a hammer.

